# vetassess assessment



## Aplus (Jan 19, 2015)

hello everyone, i am new to this forum. 

I have a stupid question about vetassess assessment. I want to apply Architectural Draftsperson (ANZSCO Code 312111), I have many years work experience in this field but my degree is in IT.

When vetassess says "If the qualification is not in a highly relevant field, " does it mean a qualification in any field(like IT, or education?), or it means a degree in a relevant field just not highly relevant?

in my case, can I get a positive assessment from vetassess?

thank you in advance~~


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

To be assessed as an Architectural Draftsperson you will need to have a qualification at least of the level of Diploma in Australia. If Vetassess say a highly relevant qualification it means something an appropriate qualification in a course that is highly relevant to architecture or construction engineering. It does not mean IT. 

If you have a degree in IT and at least two years of highly relevant work experience you could receive a positive skills assessment from Vetassess.

Note that Architectural Draftperson is on the CSOL and has to be sponsored by either an employer or State/Territory


----------



## Aplus (Jan 19, 2015)

Jeremy Hooper said:


> To be assessed as an Architectural Draftsperson you will need to have a qualification at least of the level of Diploma in Australia. If Vetassess say a highly relevant qualification it means something an appropriate qualification in a course that is highly relevant to architecture or construction engineering. It does not mean IT.
> 
> If you have a degree in IT and at least two years of highly relevant work experience you could receive a positive skills assessment from Vetassess.
> 
> Note that Architectural Draftperson is on the CSOL and has to be sponsored by either an employer or State/Territory


thank you very much Jeremy, my background is actually education NOT IT.

I also have a question on experience points, how vetassess calculate my work experience in this case, will they deduct my experience (I have 8 years experience).
IF vetassess reduce my work experience, can I still get 8 years experience points at department?

The vetassess website says they do not have the final say on the points, it is up to case officers. Although they will give an option on my work experience, I wonder how important is vetassess opinion for case officer, will case officer follow their opinion?

I have a friend who had a skill assessment from ACS, ACS deducted two years experience becuase he has an overseas qualification. But his case officer did not deduct that two years experience!!~~he is lucky.

thank you Jeremy, hope you can give me some ideas.


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

So why did you say it was in IT when it was in Education? Was it just to waste our time?

No you wont deemed skilled until you have at least 2 years highly relevant work experience. If you have worked for 8 years as an Architectural Draft Person you will only be accredited with 6 years.


----------



## Aplus (Jan 19, 2015)

thank you Jeremy, so you mean my qualification does not need to relevant to nominated occupation at all, as long as I have enough highly relevant experience? 

the vetassess says "A positive assessment of both qualifications and employment is required for a positive Skills Assessment Outcome. " and some agents say my qualification in education cannot get a postive assessment for Architectural Draft occupation?

Do you know any sucessful cases that qualifcaition not relevant to nominated occupation at all but get postive results because highly relevant work experience?

thank you so much


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

I suggest that you get onto the Vetassess website and find out for yourself. You will find that what I said was correct.


----------



## harry5654 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi,

I want to apply for assessment under Marketing Specialist occupation of CSOL as I want to apply under 457 Temporary Skilled Worker Visa. 

I have finished MBA in January 2014
Working as Marketing Officer from November 2014 to until (12 months Post Qualification experience until today)

Am I illegible for VETASSESS assessment as Marketing Specialist?


Thanks


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Yes you probable are as the requirement is relevant degree and 12 months relevant work experience. To apply for a 457 you will need to be sponsored by an employer in Australia. Do you have a sponsor already?


----------



## harry5654 (Nov 27, 2015)

Jeremy Hooper said:


> Yes you probable are as the requirement is relevant degree and 12 months relevant work experience. To apply for a 457 you will need to be sponsored by an employer in Australia. Do you have a sponsor already?


Yes i have sponsor from employer , and post qualification employment means experience after MBA ?


----------



## Arjun005 (Nov 16, 2016)

*Vetassess rejection*

Hi All,

Could any one help me on below query?

I have cleared my graduation in B.A Mathematics (Honors) from top university in India and have 5 Actuarial papers ( studying for others) along with 5+ yrs of experience in Actuarial field till today.

B.A Mathematics (Honors) is the base for becoming the member of the Institute & Faculty of Actuaries, UK ( IFOA, UK), its an institute from where I'm pursuing my Actuarial Sciences and after clearing all the 15 paper (+ relevant exp.) you become a qualified Actuary.

Most of the people who has done graduation in Maths, Stats, Eco usually goes for this course as they have the background ready and strong logical and analysis skills which is must for this Actuarial course and for Actuarial job.

I have experience in 4 companies, whereas I provided them a reference letter from my 2nd company which was the core Actuarial profile and they didn't even assess my experience from this company (at least not mentioned in their letter). I have worked in this company for 2yrs 7 months.
The employments mentioned in the letter is other than the above employment.

I have received negative response from Vetassess with the below reasons:

Qualification/s: 
1. Bachelor of Arts completed at University of Delhi, is assessed as comparable to the educational level of an AQF Bachelor degree and is therefore at the required level.
Field of study Mathematics is not highly relevant

Country of employment: India
Employment assessed: 
The employment does not meet the minimum requirements for this occupation as the employment does not follow a qualification at the required level in a highly relevant field

The occupation of Actuary, ANZSCO code 224111 is a Group A occupation requiring a qualification at Bachelor degree level in a highly relevant field. Per the university transcript provided there are insufficient specific actuarial subjects covered in this degree. 
A negative assessment was reached on this basis.

It would be very helpful for me if you could tell me how to proceed from here.

Thanks in advance.

Regards


----------



## JoeKe (Nov 15, 2016)

harry5654 said:


> Yes i have sponsor from employer , and post qualification employment means experience after MBA ?


How does acquire a sponsor from Employment?


----------



## Emilzaki (Apr 16, 2017)

*My assessment*

Dear all,
I'm a web designer with more than 9 years of work experience and I have a bachelor degree in Business Administration which is not relevant to my work field. 
My question is, what are my chances of obtaining a positive assessment as a web designer, and if yes, how many years will be deducted?

Regards.


----------



## lala88 (Apr 29, 2017)

*Hi*

Hi I got the same negative assessment. They said Bachelor of Science, is assessed as comparable to the educational level of an AQF Bachelor degree and is therefore at the required level.
Field of study Management Accounting is not highly relevant.

I applied for Land Economist and I have 6years experience.

Can someone kindly advice how to proceed.

Thank you,
Lala



Arjun005 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could any one help me on below query?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mohamed Shabeer (Feb 17, 2015)

*Vetassess with 1.5 Years experience*

Dear All,

My wife has 1 Yr + experience as Architect assistant with BArch (5 Years) degree from India. Can we get a positive assessment as Architectural Drafts person


----------

